# Olympic 747 Baitcasting Reel



## LDUBS (Aug 4, 2019)

I was going through some random boxes in the garage and found this. Forgot I even had it. I think it belonged to my Uncle before it was passed on to me. 

It is direct drive. No drag and no free spool. No anti-reverse. When the spool is moving the handle is moving. It does have a pretty good clicker. I suppose reeling in reverse to let out line would be your "drag". 

I have no idea how old it is, but it has some whiskers on it. 

Anyway, just thought I would share. 

PS: Has "Japan" stamped on the bottom of the reel seat.


----------

